# what happened to extreme peptides ?



## mr. ya-di-da (Mar 24, 2012)

havent been on here in awhile.. but when i was they were a sponsor on here now i see that they are not. why is that are they a bunk company now because they seemed to always get really good reviews on here.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 24, 2012)

A lot of poor reviews brother.


----------



## independent (Mar 24, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> A lot of poor reviews brother.



And a lot of gyno.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Mar 24, 2012)

awwww... i see. good lookin out !!!  so whats up with this helios injectable clen ? whos doin it, whos got some legit helios and can someone post how to cycle it and how and where to inject it. thanks guys.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 24, 2012)

they were hit and miss with their chems.  I got good shit, but many respectable guys reported bunk AI's.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 24, 2012)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> havent been on here in awhile.. but when i was they were a sponsor on here now i see that they are not. why is that are they a bunk company now because they seemed to always get really good reviews on here.



Holy shit man! Where the hell you been?


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Mar 24, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Holy shit man! Where the hell you been?



lol... i didnt have internet access for awhile.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 24, 2012)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> lol... i didnt have internet access for awhile.



whoa! how can someone live like that?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 24, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> whoa! how can someone live like that?



Hell I almost had a CVA when IML was down the other day


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2012)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> havent been on here in awhile.. (snip)



Welcome back!


----------



## FordFan (Mar 25, 2012)

i was lucky, I had good anastrozole from them, but bunk as cow shit letro


----------



## TwisT (Mar 26, 2012)

Decided to leave and go private. They dont advertise anywhere anymore for privacy reasons.


----------

